# Soak-away pit too near the house



## grutasss (Jul 12, 2006)

We have just 4feet between our Soak-away pit and the Building. Our challenge is that our soil is clayey. We have decided to put cast concrete on the part of the soak-away pit nearest the wall of the house. We also intend,as a further precautionary measure to bring in white, sharp sand, and throw within the 4ft between the house and the soak-away, then compact. What are your thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

What is a Soak-away pit?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

1. Do an intro in the intro section so we know a little about you.:thumbsup:

2. Put your location on file.:thumbup:

3. What's a soak-away pit?:blink:

4. Welcome to CT!!!:clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to clarify, in the USA this is more commonly called a drywell. I'll hold off on giving my inexperienced opinion regarding how to proceed.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

An engineer asking a contractor how to do something...:no::laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What is the sq. footage of the pit ?

What is the infiltration rate of the soil ?

How many sq. ft of surface will be collected for the pit?

What is the elevation of the pit in relationship to the building ?

Does the building have a basement or is it just footers with slab on grade ?

Do you have an overflow ?

If so, what is the elevation of the overflow compared to the building elevation and footer elevation ?

Most importantly, what does your geo-tech say ?



Now you want my opinion ??

I have no clue. :drink:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> What is the sq. footage of the pit ?
> 
> What is the infiltration rate of the soil ?
> 
> ...


I have a few ideas based upon the answers to the above, Rino knows the correct questions, we just need answers, and we can help you fix this.....


----------

